
Facebook asked users if pedophiles should be able 2 ask kids for sexual pictures - Jerry2
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2018/03/05/facebook-asked-users-if-pedophiles-should-able-ask-kids-sexual-pictures/395535002/
======
grzm
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16523348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16523348)

------
wchandler
Not good.

